

Google open Omaha (Google Update) - Uncle_Sam
http://code.google.com/p/omaha/

======
foobarbazetc
This has been open source since April 2009.

~~~
ddfall
Yup, I was going to say the exact same thing...
[http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Google-Update-open-
so...](http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Google-Update-open-
sourced-741147.html)

